# GX-24 and Rhinestones??



## RVP (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone using GX-24 for rhinestones and having success??


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think the GX24 is a great choice for Rhinestones. I had one..it was not working well...sometime it cut right and others not...I sold it and got a GCC Puma III and never looked back. the Roland..as I remember..has a top down force of 250...and a bit light in my opinion but I think there are some forum members who have the roland and have done some transfers..hopefully one of them will chime in


----------



## Saltire Designs (Nov 11, 2009)

I would also say the Roland GX24 is to weak for doing rhinestones


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

How about the Graphtec CE5000-60?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Twanabee said:


> How about the Graphtec CE5000-60?


I have the Graphtec CE5000-60 and it works fine for Rhinestones.


----------



## Mistylilac (Jun 18, 2010)

What's anyones opinion on a Roland CX 300 and using it to do rhinestones?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

The gx 30 has more downforce, enough to do rhinestones. There's another factor, the rhinestone motif rubber. There are various thicknesses in this type of media. Some are easier to cut than others so you will have to experiment until you find one that your cutter an cut to your satisfaction.


----------



## 100%pinoy (Jun 15, 2009)

i use cheap vinyl sticker or felt sticker for my Rhinestones template using my gx24 have no problem


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

I use my gx24 for rhinestones and think its great i set it at max gf of 250 and push the pen force slider up to ~+2 i use the template material from xpress.co.uk really pleased with it.


----------



## Saltire Designs (Nov 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I use my gx24 for rhinestones and think its great i set it at max gf of 250 and push the pen force slider up to ~+2 i use the template material from xpress.co.uk really pleased with it.


Do you need to weed out the dots manually or can you get it to self weed as seen in the xpres video?


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

The GCC puma is great for rhinestones stencils. This is because it has superior tracking and it has a overcut functions which significantly improves the weeding. The reason why the weeding is sometimes hard is because the cutter doesn't always cut through the full circle. It sometimes leaves a small sliver that is uncut in each hole. 

We have cut successful rhinestone stencils with the Roland GX24. If it ain't weeding as well, you can try the following methods...

1.) try to weed from different sides. If pulling from the right side and the weeding is difficult, try pulling on the left side. 

2.) From experience with the DAS system, sticking it on the back of the backing after pulling and pull again will weed out more holes for you. I would assume it would be the same with other material.


----------



## Saltire Designs (Nov 11, 2009)

Saltire Designs said:


> I would also say the Roland GX24 is to weak for doing rhinestones


I need to take this comment back  

After a lot of failed attempts trying to cut templates through corelDraw x3 with my GX24 I was ready to throw in the towel A couple of days later I decided to try again but using the gemtec software I'd purchased away last year,  well it's working great now, perfect cuts & weeds like a dream!

Wish I hadn't spent all that time mucking about with corel now


----------

